# North slope snow



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

This north slope snow is kicking my butt. I think we have got two feet at 8500’! Making elk hunting ROUGH for a flat lander like me. I seen some elk first day but haven’t seen much since. I think they may have bailed. The weather through end of season is supposed to be better so hopefully my luck will change. What has been your experiences so far?


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

We pulled out on the south slope no tracks and same amount of snow. We're heading back up and trying down lower.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I hunted opening weekend with a bunch of cows in my line of sight and 5 bears!😳 had a sow with three cubs pop out at about 1:30. I thought the sow was another cow at first. (She was big)! And then 4 hours later a chocolate boar came out heading in the opposite direction! Saw deer but no elk. Hoping this snow has moved the cows lower and put the bears to sleep. We’re going to give it another go this weekend. It’s going to be cold but at least will be dry.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I seen a herd of cows this morning that looked like they were making their way down. We are going to do the same tomorrow.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh ya and about 500 muleys have been keeping me entertained. They are everywhere.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

We saw quite a few deer too. I’m not in the Unitas, but we did see a nice three point. I’ve got a early rifle tag so it’ll be fun to hunt bucks and bulls at the same time as long as the cows and bears have vacated the premises! Lol


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Where are you at that you say there is 2' at 8500 feet? My trailer is on the North slope at 9500 feet. Sunday there was 8". Snotel has only shown upto 11" and of all the snotel sites, that one shows the most.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Brighton is reporting a base of 21" on their website.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ray said:


> Brighton is reporting a base of 21" on their website.


Snotel Brighton site at 8766 ft says 6 inches.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

reb8600 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Brighton is reporting a base of 21" on their website.
> ...


I don't care what that says, it's wrong.
Id start using a different source if I were you.

http://www.brightonresort.com/mountain/about/


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

http://www.brightonresort.com/mountain/mountain-cam/

Here's a live mountain cam. That's definitely not 6 inches.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Seriously who cares, it's white and cold.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Ray said:


> http://www.brightonresort.com/mountain/mountain-cam/
> 
> Here's a live mountain cam. That's definitely not 6 inches.


Haha I've heard that before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ray said:


> http://www.brightonresort.com/mountain/mountain-cam/
> 
> Here's a live mountain cam. That's definitely not 6 inches.


Brighton is a long ways from the North Slope.

-DallanC


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ray said:


> http://www.brightonresort.com/mountain/mountain-cam/
> 
> Here's a live mountain cam. That's definitely not 6 inches.


It does not look like 20" either.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ray said:


> I don't care what that says, it's wrong.
> Id start using a different source if I were you.
> 
> http://www.brightonresort.com/mountain/about/


I have actually found Snotel to be quite accurate. In fact if anything it will usually show more than what is actually around the area because they sit in the trees or a canyon so most of the surrounding area has a little less.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

There are several UDOT webcams in that area as well that show current conditions.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I can assure you it’s deeper than 11”. Now of course being a hunter and fisherman, I tend to exaggerate the size of things.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

KalebReese said:


> I can assure you it's deeper than 11". Now of course being a hunter and fisherman, I tend to exaggerate the size of things.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Soooooo i was in 11'4" of snow all week in the North slope and saw 8 X 8 bulls everywhere but it was so cold my gun kept jamming:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Anyway i am going to go sit in the snow (how ever deep it is) and prob not see elk again this weekend. I have been combing through the thick pines and seeing nothing, but i will get deeper again and see what happens. 

You guys think this is enough snow to push them lower or will they start heading to WY already?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

cdbright said:


> Soooooo i was in 11'4" of snow all week in the North slope and saw 8 X 8 bulls everywhere but it was so cold my gun kept jamming:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Anyway i am going to go sit in the snow (how ever deep it is) and prob not see elk again this weekend. I have been combing through the thick pines and seeing nothing, but i will get deeper again and see what happens.
> 
> You guys think this is enough snow to push them lower or will they start heading to WY already?


That area is so big they might be somewhere in there that you haven't found. It is a bit early for snow and the temps have dropped earlier than they have in the past few years. In fact snow and low temps like this, early, have not been around since 2007, a brutal winter if I remember one.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

hondodawg said:


> Haha I've heard that before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's funny!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Brighton is a long ways from the North Slope.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm aware of that. The reason for my bringing up Brighton was because they're almost at 2' of snow. so if this guy is saying there's two feet on the North Slope, I have a tendency to believe him.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

reb8600 said:


> I have actually found Snotel to be quite accurate. In fact if anything it will usually show more than what is actually around the area because they sit in the trees or a canyon so most of the surrounding area has a little less.


I've used it as well. But Brighton has boots on the ground in the location. I'll go with info provided by the people who are actually there. I ski Brighton every year, they're always on point and up to date with snow depth, they update it several times a day.

There's a 15" discrepancy between what you stated and what they're showing. I doubt the fault lies with them.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am working on getting some pictures hosted from this year and last year on opening weekend of the elk hunt on the North slope. Since you seem to have reason to doubt me about how much snow there was. Snotel has been right on for that area every time I have checked it. I guarantee you my pictures will not show 2 feet of snow. I am heading back up there tomorrow but I will not be able to upload any pictures. I will post how much snow there is. My camp trailer is still sitting up there at about 9500 feet.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Top of Birch Creek road above McKinnon Wyoming. Opening weekend of 2018 and 2017

2018





2017


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

You're the one not believing anyone. I merely stated a fact, Brighton has 20" of snow. The other gentleman stated he experienced something similar. you're the one saying everyone is wrong.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

This was at 9500' Saturday just south of Whitney reservoir


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ray said:


> You're the one not believing anyone. I merely stated a fact, Brighton has 20" of snow. The other gentleman stated he experienced something similar. you're the one saying everyone is wrong.


I just stated what Snotel said and showed pictures of my camp. I asked where he was that there was 2 feet on the North slope. You are the one making the big deal that me and Snotel are wrong. I don't think anywhere in my posts that I said the original poster was wrong.

Since you brought it up, you say it is a fact that Brighton has 20". Is that from your own experience or because their site says it? They may be measuring a different location than the Snotel site. I don't know where the site is in relation to the ski resort and really don't care. I really don't care how much the ski resort has. It has nothing to do with the North slope of the Uintahs.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ray said:


> I ski Brighton every year.


This explains so much.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Woah gentleman let’s calm down. I said I think 2’ but like I said may be exaggerating a bit. It felt like it to me. It came up over my knees in places I know that much. I have a couple pictures but I can’t get them to load so I will when I get home. I haven’t used snowtel website before so I’m not sure what it says. The post was just about how my hunting had been going dealing with the weather and to see how everyone else was getting along. It was not turn to turn us all in to meteorologists arguing over snow accumulations. Next time I will take a tape measure so I can report accurate results.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We’ve received multiple complaints about this thread. Calm it down and follow forum rules please.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

KalebReese said:


> Woah gentleman let's calm down. I said I think 2' but like I said may be exaggerating a bit. It felt like it to me. It came up over my knees in places I know that much. I have a couple pictures but I can't get them to load so I will when I get home. I haven't used snowtel website before so I'm not sure what it says. The post was just about how my hunting had been going dealing with the weather and to see how everyone else was getting along. It was not turn to turn us all in to meteorologists arguing over snow accumulations. Next time I will take a tape measure so I can report accurate results.


So, I just want to say. Enjoy your hunt and your time here in Utah. I hope that you can get into the elk. Utah is a beautiful place. I agree with you, Most hunters like to exaggerate a little here and there. Drive safe and Happy hunting!


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you hunting777. It’s been a good trip so far even with the weather. Utah is an awesome place compared to the endless fields I come from. I look forward to elk hunting all year. We found elk yesterday and I could of took a marginal shot at a spike but chose not to. Hoping we get a better opportunity at getting my first elk within the next few days.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah ha, I found the problem:










-DallanC


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Haha that’s the one I have DallanC!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Ah ha, I found the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&#128514;&#128076;&#127995;


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

as a bonafide snow expert (37 years in the snow measurement business), everyone is right. duh! snow is highly variable in space and time. we were at the mt terril guard station and had snow of about 12 inches, 3 miles away it was bare. it consistently snowed there almost every day... down at mytogee mt, almost never snowed. so, at this spot, at this time you are all right. big deal. if you want to have a general idea of what snow is in any region, snotel is absolutley your best indicator. it doesnt lie. at that snotel site the snow will be X. 100 feet away and given different accumulation/ablation characteristics it will by Y. but taken in total, 3 or 4 snotel sites will give you the best information because nobody takes a ruler with them on the elk hunt and without a bonafide measurement, trust no one. i went thru some timber and it was 6 inches, in the meadow it was 10... which one am i most likely to say was the actual depth?


----------

